# Free Pattern - you pick - knit



## whitknits

I have much to be thankful for as the New Year approaches and want to show my appreciation and spread a little joy. Use the code HH15 (Happy Holiday 2015) for one free pattern from any of my single self-published patterns. Chose wisely since each person can only use the code one time. You can see all my patterns using the link below, but remember that eBooks and Shani are not available with this code. Please share this code so that all can take advantage of it.

Patterns are here:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/nancy-whitman

If you should run into any difficulty with the code, please read the bold part of this post:

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/whitknits-what-knots/3337178/1-25#1

Thank you and Happy Holidays!

The code is good through the end of the day on December 23.


----------



## aknitter

Thank you! I got Tappen Zee! I live in NY. I thought it was only fitting.


----------



## whitknits

Absolutely fitting! Thank you.


----------



## julietinboots

Thank you so much. I got mine yesterday from the Facebook group post.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Nevada Nell

code does not work for the minoan shawl, but Thank You very much anyway..
Happy Holidays to you as well.


----------



## 5th Angel

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## tmvasquez

Thank you so much. I got Eden Prairie. I have never done a shawl like this one and I am looking forward to completing it. Merry Christmas&#128525;


----------



## Hosta Hill

THANK YOU so much! How incredibly nice of you! I got Mind Over Miter! I love it! Merry Christmas and a Blessed New Year to you and yours!


----------



## Bebekka

Thank you, and Happy Holidays to you.

I chose the mosaic... just beautiful.


----------



## fshinbaum

Thank you for your generosity! Your work is beautiful. Unfortunately I can't get the coupon code to work. I've sent an email to Ravelry about it. I would really like to try Eden Prairie but I'm afraid of intarsia. In your description you said that one of the knitters left out the intarsia. How is that accomplished?


----------



## whitknits

The code has been used for Minoan almost 200 times in the last 24 hours. Please reread the first post and click on the link for what to do.


----------



## suepro

Thank you for your generosity!! Wishing you a wonderful holiday season and a prosperous new year.


----------



## Rae K

Thank you Nancy! What a great way to find new designers. I really like your designs. We are moving and redoing our house into an Arts and Crafts look and your designs will fit in very well.So, once again, thank you so much for the great present.


----------



## whitknits

I'm glad you emailed Rav. I am lost as to why some folks have difficulty. Sometimes it works at a later point so perhaps the system gets overwhelmed. 

Take a look at this project and you will see that she left the intarsia out along the outer border. So instead of using her outline color to pick up the lead line sts in the outer border, she only used the red diamond color. The lead lines that you see near at the bottom point of the shawl are not intarsia.


----------



## nevadalynn

I, too, got Mind Over Miter. Thank you so much! I LOVE your designs and now that I know who you are, I will be sure to order more. Another thing I love about KP - you come accross designers you might otherwise never find. Happy Holidays!


----------



## redkat

I got the Eden Prairie. All of your shawls are so lovely it was hard to choose. 

Thank you very much for your generosity. 

Have a Merry and Blessed Christmas!!


----------



## tmvasquez

fshinbaum said:


> Thank you for your generosity! Your work is beautiful. Unfortunately I can't get the coupon code to work. I've sent an email to Ravelry about it. I would really like to try Eden Prairie but I'm afraid of intarsia. In your description you said that one of the knitters left out the intarsia. How is that accomplished?


I had trouble with the code until I logged in, then it worked😍


----------



## NCAknitter

Thanks, I picked the Rushmore Hat. You have some great designs


----------



## Revan

Hi Nancy,

I already own many of your awesome patterns. I do want to thank you so very much for your kind offer for this "Holiday 2015".


Revan


----------



## serene

Rushmore cowl - Thank you!


----------



## kimjones2851

Thank you!


----------



## SpangleB

Thank you for being so generous. I picked the Mind over Miter shawl. Now I have an excuse to buy more wool Yasy!!


----------



## thegrape

Thank you so much! I picked Mind Over Miter. Your patterns are beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro

Thank you so much.....beautiful patterns


----------



## daiseyduck

Your kindness is very greatly appreciated. I chose the Green Godness Sock. Have a very merry Christmas and a wonderful new year.
Catherine
daiseyduck


----------



## painthoss

Ocean City shawlette here, beautiful patterns and it was very hard to make a choice. Thanks for your very generous gift of a free pattern. Happy holidays to all.


----------



## lifeline

Thank you for your very generous offer. I haven't ordered one yet as I am trying to decide Ganz, See You In September or Ocean City. Ganz would give me a new challenge as I am still not sure about picking up stitches, September is my birth month and Ocean City is just so pretty. I can see I will be back to purchase some of your lovely patterns.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Choosing one was difficult. I decided on Mind Over Miter. Thank you very much. Happy Holidays and a wonderful New Year to you and yours.


----------



## Ellisen

Thank you, thank you. I've been drooling over Mind Over Miter for a while now. So kind of you. Happy Holidays.


----------



## fshinbaum

Thank you!


----------



## Irish knitter

Thank You so much!!!! I got the Yarden...I could never have afforded it!!!

Bless you!


----------



## babysnapdragon

Thank you so very much. Mind over Miter is my choice too. Happy Christmas to you.


----------



## lupines

I also choose Yarden - Thank you!!


----------



## settermom

Thank you so very much for your generosity. I got the Ocean City Shawlette pattern---which I just love the looks of. Best Wishes for a Blessed Christmas and Happy Holiday Season.


----------



## Joy Marshall

Thank you for such a generous offer. My mind is so boggled with all those beautiful things, I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Fialka

Thank you very much for this offer ! My very best wishes to you for Christmas and everyday after that !.. It looks like I am the only one, who picked up a "Que Linda" pattern ! I just love, how it looks on you !


----------



## Joy Marshall

I am completely lost. I have decided on Eden Prairie and I can't get any further. Don't know what to do. When I try to check out I just get Paypal.


----------



## fshinbaum

I had a problem too until I read one of the comments and then I was able to use the coupon code with no problem. Sign in to Ravelry and then check out.


----------



## mollyknits

Thank you and Happy Holidays to you, too!


----------



## run4fittness

Lovely designs, but I have decided not to do shawls for awhile. Too annoyed with the last one I tried. Thank you anyway!


----------



## Joy Marshall

Joy Marshall said:


> Thank you for such a generous offer. My mind is so boggled with all those beautiful things, I can't make up my mind.


I finally was able to download Eden Prairie. Thank you so much. Now I have to hurry up and finish my UFOs so that I can get started on it. In the meantime, I can be deciding on the colours.


----------



## lifeline

lifeline said:


> Thank you for your very generous offer. I haven't ordered one yet as I am trying to decide Ganz, See You In September or Ocean City. Ganz would give me a new challenge as I am still not sure about picking up stitches, September is my birth month and Ocean City is just so pretty. I can see I will be back to purchase some of your lovely patterns.


I made up my mind and went for See You In September. It was a tricky choice, I will be back to purchase the others at a later date. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Elin

All your patterns are so beautiful. I picked Eden Prairie.
Thank you and Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## TammyK

Thank you, Nancy! And Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Shauna0320

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## knittingagain

Thank you so much, I chose Bermuda Triangle. Have a beautiful holiday!


----------



## vjh1530

Love your patterns and your generosity! Thank you so much! Love the Falling Leaves sock pattern.


----------



## pamlico

That is such a nice thing for you to do. I chose a shawlette pattern. Thank you! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Joanmcg

Just a note to thank you and wish you a Happy Holiday..I cannot wait to knit your lovely design.....


----------



## JillKay

Thankyou for a lovely Christmas present - it was very difficult to choose just one but I chose the Gardener's Shawl - best wishes for Christmas and the New Year - Jill



whitknits said:


> I have much to be thankful for as the New Year approaches and want to show my appreciation and spread a little joy. Use the code HH15 (Happy Holiday 2015) for one free pattern from any of my single self-published patterns. Chose wisely since each person can only use the code one time. You can see all my patterns using the link below, but remember that eBooks and Shani are not available with this code. Please share this code so that all can take advantage of it.
> 
> Patterns are here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/nancy-whitman
> 
> If you should run into any difficulty with the code, please read the bold part of this post:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/whitknits-what-knots/3337178/1-25#1
> 
> Thank you and Happy Holidays!
> 
> The code is good through the end of the day on December 23.


----------



## candicelegrange

Thank you so much! You are so generous!


----------



## Not retired yet

Thank you so much! I chose Piet on Point Happy Holidays


----------



## SharonM

What a nice thing to do! Thank you!! So many lovely designs it was hard to decide, but I selected the High Street shawl. Beautiful.


----------



## kippyfure

Thanks so much for the gift. I chose the Rushmore hat. Have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## SouthernGirl

Thank you.


----------



## sumacpa

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dianne52

thank you..ocean city was my choice


----------



## Pinkpaisley

Thank you so much. I decided on Eden Prairie. Merry Christmas&#127794;&#127794;


----------



## Marie from NC

Thank you for your generous offer. I have downloaded the Falling Leaves socks pattern. 

Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## pommom2

Thank you. I picked High Street. What a coincidence, I am working on one of her sock patterns now,


----------



## trishaann

Thank you so much! Happy New Year!


----------



## Davena

Thank you Nancy for such kindness and a wonderful gift for all us knitters. I chose Mind over Mitre. This was not an easy decision, as you have many beautiful patterns to choose from. I sure hope I can do you justice. It is in my New Year pile . Have a very Happy New Year, and Merry Christmas. Hugs Davena


----------



## Meaustin4

Thank you very much for your generosity Nancy, I chose Eden Prarie. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Kath 1

Thank you so much .. Happy Christmas


----------



## Linuxgirl

Thank you. And wow, you've got some really spectacular shawls there. I decided on Eden Prairie in the end, but Bermuda Triangle might follow still. Maybe you'll finally push me to shawl knitting.


----------



## jbweaver

Thank you very much! They are all so pretty, it was hard too choose.


----------



## cathyscard

Thank you Nancy. I got Eden Prairie, a pattern I've wanted forever but have been afraid to buy because I'm not sure I have the skills to knit it. I'm thrilled to have it.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours. All the best for 2016.

Cathy


----------



## chocolate lover

Thank you so much. A joyous holiday and happy new year to you and your family.


----------



## Honey Meadows

Thank you! I chose See You in September because that is my anniversary month.


----------



## ladybugz777

Thank you so much. Your kindness is appreciated!


----------



## laurataylor08

Thanks so much...Merry Christmas!


----------



## JoyceKnits

Nancy, I've always loved your patterns and have never made a shawl. This inspires me. I'll do it. Thank you for the gift.
Joyce


----------



## Nilda muniz

Thank you so much for your generosity. Happy holidays to you and your family.


----------



## Beth72

Thank you so much. I got the Bermuda Triangle, and the code worked fine for me. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Msellie

Thank you so much. I selected Que Linda. Don't you just love knitCompanion?
Hugs and God bless. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## linda09

Thank you, I chose Piet on Point. Happy Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Astate

Thank you so much! Wonderfull Christmas present All the best to you and your family!


----------



## patocenizo

Thank you so much!!! I chose Piet on Point. Thanks again for your generosity. Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## JanetH

Thank you so much! What a nice gesture! I got the Ganz shawl. Can't wait to start it.


----------



## Kapplique

Thank you so much. I can hardly wait to make your lovely shawl Yarden. Happy Holidays!


----------



## helenmik

does the free pattern include the green goddess sock pattern that is shown


----------



## Kay Knits

Nancy: Thank you so much for your holiday generosity. I love your designs and had previously "liked" your "Mind over Matters" design. I know have it, next to find perfect colors of yarn for it. May you have a blessed holiday season. Kay


----------



## lsdlong

Thanks for the gift! I already had a couple of your designs and look forward to trying the Eden Prairie. I've been looking at it for a while now. Happy me.


----------



## ahnorton

Thank you so much! Happy holidays to you.


----------



## prairiewmn

Thank you so very much for this Christmas gift. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## mh1953

Thank you so much! I chose the Ocean City Shawlette. So beautiful!


----------



## LMPavelka

Thank you so much! Hope you and yours have the merriest Christmas and a happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## adlibsam

Thank you so very much! I got Ocean City Shawlette!!! Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## nonaka

Thank you so much! I have been saving some Shibui for a special project. I think I've found it.


----------



## helenmik

i am at loss i cant seem to be able to down load the green goddess sock pattern


----------



## ptspraker

Thank you so much for the pattern. They are all so lovely it was hard to choose. I picked Piet on Point. It reminds me of stained glass. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Horsin'around

I got Mind Over Miter...thank you very much for you generous Christmas Spirit! Hope you have a very Merry Christmas.
Sue


----------



## sharon.quinn824

Thank you! All are so pretty it was hard to choose. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Maudellen

Wow. Thank you so much for your generosity! I loved the Mind Over Mitre best.


----------



## Lady Kaira

wow Thank you so much for the free pattern! Your work is so beautiful


----------



## Babalou

Thank you so much, you really are displaying the generosity of the holidays. I picked Eden Prairie, so Frank Lloyd Wright!


----------



## hare

Thank you so much. I decided on Eden prairie for the challenge of something different! Fingers crossed I succeed.


----------



## JuliaKay

Thank you! I picked the Eden Prarie. You have such beautiful design, it was hard to decide. Happy holiday to you and yours.


----------



## Williesied

Thank you so much for the free pattern. Merry Christmas and a prosperous new year. Willie


----------



## Fla-Yankee

Thank you ! I got the "Mind Over Miter" looking forward to making this great pattern. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you.


----------



## olcagran

Thank you so much, Nancy!!!! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Elsbeth19

Thank you for sharing your great year with all of us. It is appreciated. May your kindness bring you a fabulous Holiday Season.


----------



## Judyannm

Thank you so much!


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter

Thank you! I got Ganz!


----------



## knitnanny

You are very kind and I would like to thank you for the Eden Prairie pattern. It is stunningly beautiful! Have a wonderful Holiday Season!


----------



## coyote12899

Thank you so much. I got the green goddess socks. Merry Christmas and Have a great new year.


----------



## Joy Marshall

It would be interesting to know which has been the most popular pattern. I am sure there are some received them that haven't commented here.


----------



## SEA

Thank you. It was so hard to pick one.

SEA


----------



## Mssell

My best gift of the season! Thank you!


----------



## mdherde

Thank you so much. I have my first project for next year.


----------



## rjazz

thank you so much...I chose the rushmore cowl


----------



## hallsyh

Thank you Nancy. The Rushmore hat for me -can't wait to get started.


----------



## Gigi007

Happy holidays to you as well! What a wonderful gift. Thank you. I chose the Rushmore hat which may be beyond my ability but am ready for a 2016 challenge. Hope 2016 treats you well.


----------



## beadybopcat

Thanks a million. I also chose Tappan See. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Starrmark

Thank you so much for your generous gift. I chose Ocean City, and I look forward to making it.
It was delightful to see your beautiful patterns, and I look forward to visiting your site again.


----------



## Multistitchual

Thank you for being so generous with your intellectual property. It is greatly appreciated.

I love High Street but wear a 2X. Can you tell me how to make the pattern in a more generous size?

Many thanks!


----------



## Dragonothe

When I purchased this I never had any place to enter the HH15 code so my card was charged, which makes me very unhappy.


----------



## Dragonothe

When I purchased this I never had any place to enter the HH15 code so my card was charged, which makes me very unhappy.


----------



## csnider76

Thank you so much! I can't wait to start my Eden Prairie. I also plan to purchase Piet on Point soon. I really appreciate the early Christmas present.


----------



## henhouse2011

Thank you for your gift. Such a lovely thing to do. I picked the Rushmore hat. I look forward to knitting it and thinking of you as I wear it.


----------



## D'fly

Thank you so much, Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## CCNana

Thank you so much!
I just downloaded Que Linda. Art will be for me if I ever et caught up with everything else!


----------



## knovice knitter

Thank you so much, Nancy. I enjoyed making your Eden Prairie shawl last year. Now I accepted your gift of the Mind Over Miter shawl. Can't wait to get started. Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## puppe5

Thank you for your generousity.


----------



## wolf_creak

Thank you so much, Nancy! I've downloaded Bermuda Triangle. It was really hard to pick just one so I've bookmarked your site for later. 
Merry Christmas, Donna


----------



## glendajean

Thank you for your generosity. Home your Christmas is Merry and your New Year Prosperous.


----------



## AussieSheila

Thankyou for your graciousness. I chose "Piet on Point". I recall seeing a picture of a painting by Mondrian in the 1950s when I studied art. Thankyou again.


----------



## riversong200

OMG! I've been drooling over your patterns forever. What a lovely gift. I'm heading for my stash right now to start the Eden Prairie. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## KnittingNut

Thank you so much for your generosity! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## augiesouth

Thank you, Nancy! I got Bocce


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Thank you, I've now two of your patterns to look forward to doing. I purchased Mind over Miter, and it's on the needles right now. Look forward to this ew pattern! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Judilynn

Thank you so much for the opportunity to try one of your patterns as a gift. I downloaded High Street and am excited to have this in my 'to do' library. Wishing you a very happy and healthy new year.


----------



## Joy Marshall

Dragonothe said:


> When I purchased this I never had any place to enter the HH15 code so my card was charged, which makes me very unhappy.


I had the same problem at first, although I didn't go as far as the charging part when I didn't see a place for the code.
So I started again, more carefully, and had no trouble.
I think you could get a refund.


----------



## Sharon T.

Thank you for such a beautiful Christmas gift. I am sure after I make it, I will think of you when I wear it. I choose the Eden Prairie. !hope you have a blessed Christmas.


----------



## jjcooter

Thank you very much!! Love your shawls!!


----------



## deturner

Thank you so much! I got Minoan. I'm sure I will make more than one! There are others that I will probably purchase in the future. Thanks again.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Thank you for your generosity. I got the Minoan - beautiful pattern and had no trouble downloading it. 

It was so difficult to choose - all your patterns are so pretty and I shall no doubt go back and choose others in the future. Finally chose the Minoan because I love Mary Renault's books.


----------



## momcos

Thank you for the lovely pattern. I chose Ocean City Shawlette.


----------



## brdlvr27

Thank you so much.


----------



## calicolover

thanks for your generosity.  Your designs are beautiful...it was hard to pick a favorite!


----------



## catlover1960

Thank You. It was a difficult choice, but I settled on Tappen Zee.


----------



## Zibbiedawn

Thank you so much for the free pattern! I've always admired Mind over Miter, and now it's in my library! YAY!


----------



## lswenson

Thank you, only yesterday I had been admiring Ocean City, but did not see time for it in the near future. I added it to my library for a later time. Now , it will have to move up my list!

Happy Holidays to you and those you hold dear


----------



## mkahl

Thank you for your generosity! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Phyllis Wright

Thank you SO much, that was very kind of you, I got Yarden.


----------



## freehouse

Your Green Goddess socks are just beautiful. Thank you for sharing. :lol:


----------



## pebblecreek

Thank you! Got mine!


----------



## kittisue

Thank you for your generosity. I decided to give Mind Over Miter a try. To anyone having issues with the code, make sure you've not gotten a space before or after what you enter (happens if you cut and paste sometimes) as Ravelry is very precise on the codes and those spaces will count and cause a non-match.


----------



## StellasKnits

Wow. This hit waaaaay beyond our 5 page limit before I even noticed! Thank you so much for your lovely offer. Will be bringing this one to a close now due to page limit.


----------

